# Rooster fighting...



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok so these two just needed to have it out today, so I let them, and it never got super serious. Lasted forever and had to keep Tiny out of the coop for a bit before he’d stop, even in there. They seem to be ok now, but he wasn’t giving up today! Will have to monitor but got a couple cool pics- and some funny video of Chip leading him on a merry chase all over just to wear him down. Amusing. 
But, just thought I’d share anyway.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool pics. Chip had himself some air going on there.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

He usually takes the high ground since he’s the superior flier.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I had to amuse myself somehow- hatch days start tomorrow and it’s killing me! Tomorrow, Sunday, and whenever the nests start coming out which will be within the following week or so. I have not candled a single egg of theirs, I just let it go. Perhaps not perfect way to do things, but those dang broodies are no joke! I take them treats every day. Strawberries are a big hit lately! They’re coming in like crazy too!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yum. Nothing better than homegrown strawberries. At least the girls recognize that.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

nice strawberries! Beautiful pics of Chip! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> nice strawberries! Beautiful pics of Chip! What kind of camera do you use?


I’ve got an iPhone Pro Max that I swear by; the 3 lenses really do make a world of difference for lighting and sharpness! I have to use it for our business too, or I otherwise might not have justified the additional expense. But now that I’ve had cameras like this always at my fingertips I’m def spoiled!
And thank you.  I enjoy it for sure- I figure since they won’t let me hold them all the time this is the next best thing!


----------

